

The Death of Textbooks, the Dawn of Learning - stephenou
http://www.inkling.com/blog

======
elbenshira
It's great that we're using iPads and technology to make textbooks interactive
(and cheaper!), but shiny toys cannot fix a deeply broken system. The "boring"
part of learning is always going to be there. You are always going to lose
passion after a few weeks. But this is when you show your _real_ passion,
passion that is based on something deeper than the pre-semester high we all
get.

